# Cube Bikes 2010



## Limubai (30. August 2009)

nachdem dies kurz besprochen wurde, hier nochmals der Link zur 2010 Website und Bikes..

für mich wird es genau dieses hier...

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/reaction-gtc-sl_id_35850_.htm

die neuen Modelle gefallen mir von der Farbwahl her, sehr sehr gut...
mein Hardtail wird ein Reaction GTC.....


grüsse an die Cube Gemeinde...


----------



## pinocchi0 (30. August 2009)

naja rot/black sieht gut aus, ansonsten bin ich black anoidzed fan, deshalb find ich alle bis aufs woman stereo nicht so berauschend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (30. August 2009)

diefenwald schrieb:


> 2009 Modelle haben mir nicht sonderlich gefallen .. 2010 sind wieder TOP .. Stereo schaut genial aus ;-)



Du meinst aber bestimmt die Carbon-Stereos, oder ?

Ich finde immer noch das 2009er white/black stylischer als das 2010er black/white.
Und beim Black anodized ist eh kaum ein Unterschied vorhanden.


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (30. August 2009)

Da gebe ich dir recht aber das Stereo HPC in black sieht richtig geil aus.
In der RX Austattung wär schon was für mich  aber mir gefällt da die "Rock Shox Revelation Race Air U-Turn" nicht so hätte lieber eine "Fox 32 Talas RLC FIT" dran.
Was haltet ihr denn von der Revelation??


----------



## skydancer73 (30. August 2009)

Weiß man schon den Preis von dem Reaction GTC Pro (White´n´Black)?
Das Teil finde ich hammerscharf!

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (30. August 2009)

also ich habe im moment nur die Stereo Preise 

stereo super hpc:
R1 Carbon 4499.-
E CR 3299.-
RX 2799.-

stereo:
R1 Carbon 3999.-
The One 2799.-
RX 2299.-


----------



## DeLocke (30. August 2009)

Limubai schrieb:


> nachdem dies kurz besprochen wurde, hier nochmals der Link zur 2010 Website und Bikes..
> 
> für mich wird es genau dieses hier...
> 
> ...



für mich wohl auch, dann aber mit sram X.0 bzw X.9 Schaltwerk und Schaltgriffe

Weiß jemand ab wann die neuen Bikes bestellbar sind und ob auf der Eurobike die Preise dabeistehen?


----------



## m2000 (30. August 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> für mich wohl auch, dann aber mit sram X.0 bzw X.9 Schaltwerk und Schaltgriffe
> 
> Weiß jemand ab wann die neuen Bikes bestellbar sind und ob auf der Eurobike die Preise dabeistehen?



Sag ich dir mittwoch so gegen mittag


----------



## drexsack (30. August 2009)

Oha, die neuen LTD's sehen ja eher bescheiden aus, finde ich.


----------



## DeLocke (30. August 2009)

m2000 schrieb:


> Sag ich dir mittwoch so gegen mittag



ich nehm dich beim wort, erster fahrbericht zum gtc wäre auch ganz toll wobei ich davon ausgehe das die bike in der nächsten ausgabe was drin haben wird

fahr am samstag auch auf die eurobike dann guck ich mir das ganze mal noch selbst an


----------



## skydancer73 (30. August 2009)

Nordrhein-Power schrieb:


> also ich habe im moment nur die Stereo Preise
> 
> stereo super hpc:
> R1 Carbon 4499.-
> ...


 
Hust,
na soviel Kohle will ich für mein erstes richtiges MTB aber nicht ausgeben.
So ca. 1600,-  ist meine Obergrenze! 

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (30. August 2009)

Nordrhein-Power schrieb:


> also ich habe im moment nur die Stereo Preise
> 
> stereo super hpc:
> R1 Carbon 4499.-
> ...



Also dann wäre der Preis des normalen The One unverändert und der vom RX/k18 wäre ja auch nahezu identisch. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die nur beim R1 Carbon so massiv aufschlagen


----------



## Florian16 (31. August 2009)

Hallo,

sach ma weis schon jemand was von dem 2010er Flying circus ??

also z.b vieleicht schon was die ca. kosten oder wie es aussieht


----------



## DeLocke (31. August 2009)

Die Zugführung ist aber nicht so pralle an der Stelle?!?







Außerdem bieten das ohne eine Art "Verschlusskappe" Ja auch reichlich Platz für Wasser und Schmutz


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (31. August 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Also dann wäre der Preis des normalen The One unverändert und der vom RX/k18 wäre ja auch nahezu identisch. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die nur beim R1 Carbon so massiv aufschlagen



Aber die Ausstattungen sind doch stark verändert. Wenn man sich das mal anguckt.

Was ist das denn jetzt?! Ich komme nicht mehr auf die Site von den neuen Cube Bikes 2010 drauf???


----------



## pinocchi0 (31. August 2009)

cube hat gemerkt das sie die seite zu früh freigegeben haben =)


----------



## JackOeder (31. August 2009)

Mist das is aber schade :-( Wobei ichs vor allem beim Reaction interessant finde - durch Hinzukommen der Carbon-Variante bin ich vor allem auf die Preise gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (1. September 2009)

ich bin erstmal nur auf die preise gespannt 

wollte eigentlich nen fritzz k18, nur gefielen die beiden auswahl farben nicht so wirklich, hoffe nun auf nen 2009 black anoidzed rahmenkit ende des jahres. cube soll ruhig alle lagerrahmen raushauen und mir eins davon geben =)


----------



## riconeitzel (1. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> cube hat gemerkt das sie die seite zu früh freigegeben haben =)



Tjaja - Google ist eben einfach ein Schwein ;-) - tut uns leid  morgen gibts dann mehr! Versprochen!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## KILROY (1. September 2009)

riconeitzel schrieb:


> - tut uns leid
> Liebe Grüße



Ha! Ein Cube-Mitarbeiter 
Erwischt....


----------



## riconeitzel (1. September 2009)

KILROY schrieb:


> Ha! Ein Cube-Mitarbeiter
> Erwischt....



Da muss ich dich enttäuschen ;-) Ich arbeite bei der Werbeagentur, die für Cube tätig ist.

Viele Grüße


----------



## KILROY (1. September 2009)

1:0 für Dich


----------



## Rotten67 (1. September 2009)

In den Zeitschriften stand was von einem Einstiegscarbon Hardtail für 1699
Aber welches Modell das seien wird...

Ich suche noch ein Racehardtail und Cube ist das ganz weit vorne


----------



## JackOeder (1. September 2009)

Hier steht Folgendes:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...tion-als-carbon-varianten.341933.2.htm?skip=3


----------



## Schabo Marc (1. September 2009)

Wann zeigen sie denn jetzt die 2010er Bikes?


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (1. September 2009)

Die waren ja schon online aber das war nur nen Homepage test und morgen kommen die ins web, so wir ich das verstanden haben


----------



## riconeitzel (1. September 2009)

Nordrhein-Power schrieb:


> Die waren ja schon online aber das war nur nen Homepage test und morgen kommen die ins web, so wir ich das verstanden haben



Korrekt!

Wenn alles glatt geht, sind die neuen Bikes um 11 Uhr online!

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordrhein-Power (1. September 2009)

Mit Preisen oder wo könnte man die Preise her bekommen so als insider?


----------



## riconeitzel (1. September 2009)

Nordrhein-Power schrieb:


> Mit Preisen oder wo könnte man die Preise her bekommen so als insider?



Bei einem Händler eures Vertrauens. Die Website enthält keine Preise.


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (1. September 2009)

ok danke 
meinteste eben die 11 uhr jetzt oder morgen früh?^^


----------



## skydancer73 (1. September 2009)

Nordrhein-Power schrieb:


> ok danke
> meinteste eben die 11 uhr jetzt oder morgen früh?^^


 
Da ist aber einer ganz schön ungeduldig! 

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (1. September 2009)

und wie


----------



## skydancer73 (2. September 2009)

Nordrhein-Power schrieb:


> und wie


 
So, kannst dich freuen! 

Soeben ist die Homepage von Cube auf die Eurobike umgestellt worden, d.h. die neuen Bikes sind dort aufgeführt. 

Also Jungs, viel Spaß!!! 


Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## riconeitzel (2. September 2009)

skydancer73 schrieb:


> Soeben ist die Homepage von Cube auf die Eurobike umgestellt worden, d.h. die neuen Bikes sind dort aufgeführt.



Da schließe ich mich an  wenn einer Fehler finden sollte, wir sind offen für alles 

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß beim Surfen und mit den neuen Bikes!

PS: Auf cube.eu gibts jetzt auch schon das Video von der Eurobike mit Claus Wachsmann, Marketing Manager, und Kai Schulz, Produkt Manager!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (2. September 2009)

Mh... wirst kaum glück haben! hab gestern ein 18'' Rahmen in schwarz bekommen! was ich eventuell nach 3monate lieferzeit ne mehr benötige um gleich auf modell 2010 zu wechseln


----------



## Florian16 (2. September 2009)

weis schon jemand was das neue cube flying crcus kosten soll ?? oder ungefähr ma son preis ?? 

oder bleibt der preis von 1000 euro ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (2. September 2009)

riconeitzel schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich an  wenn einer Fehler finden sollte, wir sind offen für alles
> 
> Viele Grüße und viel Spaß beim Surfen und mit den neuen Bikes!
> 
> PS: Auf cube.eu gibts jetzt auch schon das Video von der Eurobike mit Claus Wachsmann, Marketing Manager, und Kai Schulz, Produkt Manager!


 

die ausstattungsvarianten zwischen fritzz the one und rx,
da haben beide modelle jeweils die formula the one. da sollte ja doch eigentlich der unterschied liegen oder ? :x


----------



## mox (2. September 2009)

Bin froh, dass ich mir noch ein 2009er Modell bestellt habe.
Die Lackierung der neuen Modelle (Hardtails) gefällt mir nämlich nicht wirklich und die Ausstattungen der gleichnamigen Modelle (z.B. LTD Race) ist schlechter geworden!

Grüße


----------



## bender_79 (2. September 2009)

Hi,

haben auch noch für meine Freundin ein 09er Team in 16 Zoll erstanden.
Gerade bei Gabeln scheinen sie ja bei manchen Modellen 'downgegradet' zu haben. Oder wie ist die Manitou Minute im Vergleich zur Reba einzuordnen?

Vielleicht bleiben dann aber die Preise wie von 09 bei schlechterer Ausstattung...

greets


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (2. September 2009)

Meint ihr man könnte mit nem händler vereinbahren das er die "rock shox revelation" gegen ne "Fox 32 Talas RLC Fit" austauscht mit nur wenig aufpreis, beim Stereo RX ??
Weil mit der Reveltion komm ich überhaupt nicht klar.

Ach un zu der homepage von Cube. Wäre geil wenn man die Bikes auch vergleichen könnte


----------



## riconeitzel (2. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> die ausstattungsvarianten zwischen fritzz the one und rx,
> da haben beide modelle jeweils die formula the one. da sollte ja doch eigentlich der unterschied liegen oder ? :x



klingt plausibel - ich klär das mal mit dem produkt manager und ggf. ändern wir das auf der Seite!

danke für's Aufpassen!

Viele Grüße


----------



## riconeitzel (2. September 2009)

Nordrhein-Power schrieb:


> Ach un zu der homepage von Cube. Wäre geil wenn man die Bikes auch vergleichen könnte



Wir mussten uns doch was für 2010/2011 aufheben ;-)

Nein im Ernst: Ich werd's CUBE mal vorschlagen, mal sehen, was die sagen 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatwhite (2. September 2009)

Mir ist aufgefallen dass beim AMS125 nicht definiert ist, welche Austattung in welcher Lackierung zu haben ist. Freie Farbwahl wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## Vögelchen (2. September 2009)

Cube verbaut an einem Bike für über 1000 eine Deore Kurbel von 2008 


Das '09er Ltd Race hatte noch eine SLX!!! 

Ich glaub' 09er war  mein erstes und letztes Cube. Ich zahl' doch pro Buchstabe nicht 50 extra


----------



## ssirius (2. September 2009)

Nordrhein-Power schrieb:


> Meint ihr man könnte mit nem händler vereinbahren das er die "rock shox revelation" gegen ne "Fox 32 Talas RLC Fit" austauscht mit nur wenig aufpreis, beim Stereo RX ??
> Weil mit der Reveltion komm ich überhaupt nicht klar.



Alle Händler, die ich danach gefragt habe, haben gleich abgewunken. Es rentiert sich einfach nicht. 
Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn du einen findest, der das macht.


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (2. September 2009)

naja versuchen kann man es ne  vllt mach der das ja, und wenns nur mit Vitamin "B" geht


----------



## schatten (2. September 2009)

Nordrhein-Power schrieb:


> Meint ihr man könnte mit nem händler vereinbahren das er die "rock shox revelation" gegen ne "Fox 32 Talas RLC Fit" austauscht mit nur wenig aufpreis, beim Stereo RX ??
> Weil mit der Reveltion komm ich überhaupt nicht klar.


Und was soll die Fox 32 besser können, als die Revelation?


----------



## ssirius (2. September 2009)

Nordrhein-Power schrieb:


> naja versuchen kann man es ne  vllt mach der das ja, und wenns nur mit Vitamin "B" geht


Versuchen kann man es immer. Kostet ja nichts.


----------



## Mr_Tea (2. September 2009)

Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat mir Folgendes zu den Preisen der Carbon Reactions gesagt:
GTC SL (Carbon`n Grey) : 2299 Euro
GTC Race (Red`n Black): 1999 Euro
GTC Pro (White`n Black): 1699 Euro

Aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch nach der Eurobike.
Gott sei Dank hat sich an den Rahmen der Alu-Reactions nur die Farbgebung verändert- schaut euch mal das Design der Ghost Actinum Serie an. Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten, aber der Ghost- Rahmengeometrie kann ich wirklich nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## pinocchi0 (2. September 2009)

schau dir mal die neuen specialized an  da gefällt mir cube schon wesentlich besser. ich mag das konventionelle rahmen design.

das einzige was ich schade finde ist, dass es das hanzz nicht in anderen farben gibt. so treibt es mich schon ein wenig zum speiseeis enduro.


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (2. September 2009)

schatten schrieb:


> Und was soll die Fox 32 besser können, als die Revelation?



Also was an der Talas besser ist als an der Revelation, vom technichen her weiß ich nicht. Aber ich komme mit der handhabung von der Talas besserzurecht hatte nen test bike bon rotwild mit der revelation und das ging überhaupt nicht. habe dann nen test bike (auch von rotwild) mit der Fox 32 talas rlc gefahren. Top


----------



## JackOeder (2. September 2009)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat mir Folgendes zu den Preisen der Carbon Reactions gesagt:
> *GTC SL (Carbon`n Grey) : 2299 Euro*
> GTC Race (Red`n Black): 1999 Euro
> GTC Pro (White`n Black): 1699 Euro
> ...



Das Carbon n Grey sieht auch noch verdammt geil aus...

Die Ausstattungsänderungen und teilweise Abstufungen in Kombination aus Bremse / Alurahmen etc muss ich erstmal noch durcharbeiten, um mich an die neuen Reactions gewöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tice (3. September 2009)

Servus, 

hab mich eben angemeldet. Ich spiele seit längerem mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Cube Reaction zu kaufen. Meint ihr, wenn ich am Wochenende oder nächste Woche zu nem Händler gehe, dass der mir dann bereits Rabat auf ein 2009er Modell gibt?
Könnte ja sein, jetzt wo die Eurobike läuft und die 2010er Modelle vorgestellt werden.
Gibt es da von eurer Seite Erfahrungsberichte?

Das Reaction GTC in Schwarz-Rot ist war auch geil aber 2000 flöhe sind doch zuviel für meinen zerlumpten Geldbeutel.

Grüße


----------



## JackOeder (3. September 2009)

Servus,

also ich hab im April damals schon Rabatt auf ein 2009er Modell bekommen - ist nur die Frage, wie hoch der ausfallen wird...
Ich hab damals fÃ¼rs Reaction R1 SID 1570 â¬ bezahlt und ein Cube Langarm-Trikot im Wert von 70 â¬ dazu geschenkt bekommen. Wenn ich mir oben die neuen UVPs anschaue, lohnt sich das bestimmt - aber da wirst du evtl auch erstmal suchen mÃ¼ssen!

Da fÃ¤llt mir ein: Hier im Forum hat neulich jmd ein 2009er Reaction in GrÃ¶Ãe M angeboten, das er wegen gesundheitlicher Probleme nicht weiter fahren kann:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419007


----------



## r19andre (3. September 2009)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat mir Folgendes zu den Preisen der Carbon Reactions gesagt:
> GTC SL (Carbon`n Grey) : 2299 Euro
> GTC Race (Red`n Black): 1999 Euro
> GTC Pro (White`n Black): 1699 Euro
> ...


----------



## r19andre (3. September 2009)

Doppelpost


----------



## Tice (3. September 2009)

Danke für den Tipp!

Nur das Bike in Berlin abholen zu gehen is für mich bissl weit. Ausserdem favorisiere ich ein Black Anodized. Der Händler hier in Saarbrücken wollte mir keinen Rabatt geben. Am Wochenende fahr ich mal die Cube Händler in der Umgebung ab. Bin gespannt, ob einer dabei ist, der Umsatz machen will.

Grüße


----------



## Matzke06 (3. September 2009)

Hab mir vorgestern ein Fritzz 09 gekauft und nach einigen Telefonaten immer mindestens 10% Rabatt bekommen. Beim letzten HÃ¤ndler sogar 20% (600â¬ Ersparnis), da hab ich zugeschlagen. Preistechnisch  gesehen dÃ¼rfte ein Kauf jetzt am besten sein.

LG


----------



## Tice (3. September 2009)

Ja sehr geil! 
Hab auch schon bissl rum telefoniert. Die meisten wollen den Preis aber von Angesicht zu Angesicht verhandeln wenn überhaupt. Zu dumm dass ich momentan kein Auto hab.

Also 20% wären echt super.

LG


----------



## pinocchi0 (3. September 2009)

hab auch 20% auf das cube reaction bekommen.


----------



## lxkarl (3. September 2009)

Also da ich mittlerweile ein Fan von Crossbikes geworden bin und Cube für eine sehr gute Marke halte habe ich mir die neuen Modelle angeschaut. War nicht so begeistert von den Modellen für 2010. Also die Rahmen sind ja super vom Design her, also da kann man nicht meckern. Aber ich finde das bei manchen Crossbikes eher ein Rückschritt gemacht wurde was die Ausstattung betrifft.
Z.b. beim Pure gibt es keine Magura Bremsen mehr sondern Alex, soll das gut sein?
Beim Cross keine Oro Scheiben Bremsen mehr, das finde ich nicht so toll.
Also ich habe paar Räder gesehen und fand die Ausstattung gegenüber 2009 nicht so gefallen, ich sage nicht das die schlecht ist. Aber ich fand sie dieses Jahr einfach besser. Auch die Farbe vom Cube Cross Team war dieses Jahr besser.
Wenn hier ein Mitarbeiter von Cube ist, mich würde mal interessieren warum es die Räder nicht in verschiedenen Farben gibt und warum es z.b. das Cube Cross nicht in ganz schwarz gibt?
Also die Farbe von 2009 ist nicht schlecht, nur ich fände es toll wenn es das Rad auch noch in ganz schwarz geben könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatwhite (3. September 2009)

Hat schon jemand die Preise der neuen AMS125 Modelle?


----------



## EagleEye (3. September 2009)

Wegen der Ausstattung, ich hatte mal in einigen Zeitschriften dieses Jahr gelesen das es wohl bei allen Herstellern so ist, dass die Ausstattung schlechter wird oder die Preise höher. Die kosten für die Teile sollen wohl stark gestiegen sein.


----------



## Matzke06 (3. September 2009)

Mein Händler meinte, dass die Shimano Parts in erster Linie teurer werden als im Vorjahr, dies soll mit dem schlechten Yen Kurs zusammenhängen. Vermutlich weichen die Hersteller deshalb auf schlechtere Parts bzw. höhere Preise aus.


----------



## lxkarl (3. September 2009)

ok.
Schade finde ich es trotzdem.


----------



## freeridebiker66 (3. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> schau dir mal die neuen specialized an  da gefällt mir cube schon wesentlich besser. ich mag das konventionelle rahmen design.
> 
> das einzige was ich schade finde ist, dass es das hanzz nicht in anderen farben gibt. so treibt es mich schon ein wenig zum speiseeis enduro.




Du kannst doch das hanzz net mit dem enduro vergleichen.
Das sin 2 unterschiedliche Welten


----------



## pinocchi0 (3. September 2009)

naja hanzz und demp wären wohl besser, oder big hit, aber das war auch nur vom design daher gesagt nicht vom einsatzgebiet.

enduro ist wohl eher mit stereo/fritzz zu vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Tea (3. September 2009)

Ich habe mal die Komponenten der alten und neuen CUbe Reactions verglichen. Die Parts sind zwar an einigen Stellen verändert worden. Aber meist nur vom Namen her, nicht unbedingt qualitativ. Wenn man das Reaction XT von 2009 mit dem REACTION Elixir R (sollte die gleiche Liga sein, oder?) vergleicht, so fällt der Austausch von Shimano Parts auf bei:
- den Bremsen-> jetzt ne Avid Elixir R (wie der Name des Bikes schon sagt). Die Bremsen sollen super sein.
- der Schaltung- jetzt ne Sram X9, die einige ebenfalls der XT bevorzugen.
Die Farbgebung der Alu Bikes hat sich meiner Meinung nach verschlechtert. 

Vergleicht man die Ausstattung der Cube Carbon-Versionen mit denen anderer Hersteller (z.B. Scott Scale 30--> viele Shimano SLX Parts an nem 2200 Euro Bike???)), so bekommt man bei Cube abgesehen vom Rahmen hochwertigere Parts für weniger Geld. Oder seht ihr das anders?


----------



## greatwhite (3. September 2009)

Hier ein Link mit Preisangaben der 2010er Cube Bikes:

http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/shop/s...kes/Cube-Modelle-2010/MTB-Fullsuspensions.htm


----------



## Tafkas (4. September 2009)

Von wegen 2010 wird alles teurer. Kann es sein, dass das Cube LTD Race 2010 bei gleichem Preis besser ausgestattet (XT Umwerfer) ist?


----------



## RSV (4. September 2009)

Tafkas schrieb:


> Von wegen 2010 wird alles teurer. Kann es sein, dass das Cube LTD Race 2010 bei gleichem Preis besser ausgestattet (XT Umwerfer) ist?



Dafür gibts ne Deore Kurbel statt der SLX.


----------



## sheer good (4. September 2009)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Komponenten der alten und neuen CUbe Reactions verglichen. Die Parts sind zwar an einigen Stellen verändert worden. Aber meist nur vom Namen her, nicht unbedingt qualitativ. Wenn man das Reaction XT von 2009 mit dem REACTION Elixir R (sollte die gleiche Liga sein, oder?) vergleicht, so fällt der Austausch von Shimano Parts auf bei:
> - den Bremsen-> jetzt ne Avid Elixir R (wie der Name des Bikes schon sagt). Die Bremsen sollen super sein.
> - der Schaltung- jetzt ne Sram X9, die einige ebenfalls der XT bevorzugen.
> Die Farbgebung der Alu Bikes hat sich meiner Meinung nach verschlechtert.
> ...



ich habe mir nur die Ausstattung des Reactions 2010 angesehen, kann deshalb also keine allgemein gültige Aussage treffen.
Es hat sich nicht viel verändert auf der Komponentenseite: Bei Bremsen geht man ein bißchen weg von Formula hin zu den günstigeren Avid. Wo Cube aber offenbar spart ist bei den Sattelstützen und Sätteln. Die komplette Reaction Serie (nicht die GTC) haben nur die hauseigene RFR Sattelstütze und Sattel, anstatt bisher oft Kombinationen aus teuren Thompson/Syntace und Fizik.


----------



## Florian16 (4. September 2009)

Hallo,

was haltet ihr denn von dem neuen cube flying circus ??


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (4. September 2009)

RSV schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ne Deore Kurbel statt der SLX.



naja aber ich habe das Ltd Race als 2008 modell und habe auch nur ne deore kurbel drauf


----------



## Nordrhein-Power (5. September 2009)

oh ne sry hab keine deore drauf sondern eine Truvative (by sram)


----------



## Peter-S (5. September 2009)

Unter den NEUIGKEITEN lassen auf der Webseite www.michels-bike-shop.de die 2010er Preise für CUBE abrufen


----------



## greatwhite (5. September 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Unter den NEUIGKEITEN lassen auf der Webseite www.michels-bike-shop.de die 2010er Preise für CUBE abrufen



Schön übersichtlich. Danke.
Ist Dir bekannt ob es die UVPs sind ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender_79 (14. September 2009)

riconeitzel schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich an  wenn einer Fehler finden sollte, wir sind offen für alles



Hallo,

Stimmt die Gewichtsangabe für das Cube LTD Black Anodized von 10,8 kg ?:
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ltd-team-black_id_35848_.htm
unter dem Punkt Ausstattung...

Müsste da nicht eher 11,8 kg stehen?

greets


----------



## Peter-S (14. September 2009)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Schön übersichtlich. Danke.
> Ist Dir bekannt ob es die UVPs sind ?



Das ist die offizielle Preisliste


----------



## Tafkas (14. September 2009)

bender_79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Stimmt die Gewichtsangabe für das Cube LTD Black Anodized von 10,8 kg ?:
> http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ltd-team-black_id_35848_.htm
> ...


Wenn du auf den "digitalen" Katalog klickst, steht dann auch 11,8 kg. Wird also nur ein Fehler auf der Seite sein.


----------



## Tice (12. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir am Samstag ein Cube AMS HPC RX 2010 bestellt. Hat jemand hier eine 09er Version und könnt mir mal eine Erfahrungsberichte schildern. Wollte zuerst ein Stereo hab danach noch ein AMS 100 probegefahren mich dann fürs HPC entschieden.

Danke schon mal.


----------

